# Unknown language (Serbian): Moj Majkl



## César Lasso

Hello.

I'd like to know in which language was translated the book in the title.

The original Hebrew (transliterated) is Mikha'el sheli.

The Russian translation (transliterated) is Moy Mikhael.

Book details:

*Moj Majkl*

*Published in 2005 by Narodna knjiga - Alfa*


----------



## Orlin

It can be Bosnian, Croatian or Serbian judging solely from the language used.


----------



## Duya

"Narodna knjiga - Alfa" is Serbian publisher.


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> "Narodna knjiga - Alfa" is Serbian publisher.


Naravno se ja nisam potrudio to proveriti, oprostite, osim toga nisam iz ex-Jugoslavije, ali mislim da se na takav način pitanje svodi na sasvim nelingvistički problem kojoj zemlji pripada ovaj izdavač i sumnjam da je uopšte za naš forum.


----------



## Duya

Cesar said in another thread that he was making some sort of book catalogue (I don't know the details), so I figured that the country of publication is of interest for him.


----------



## César Lasso

Thank you!

I'll register the language as Serbian.


----------



## yael*

Most probably Serbian. In Croatian and in Bosnian, the name Michael (Majkl) would have been spelled as in English, i.e. the title would have been Moj Michael.


----------



## Orlin

yael* said:


> Most probably Serbian. In Croatian and in Bosnian, the name Michael (Majkl) would have been spelled as in English, i.e. the title would have been Moj Michael.


I ja znam da je običaj *u hrvatskom *čuvati izvorni oblik stranih sopstvenih imena ako jezik iz kojeg dolaze koristi latinicu, ali nisam potpuno siguran za bosanski. Neka Denis ili drugi Bosanci potvrde.


----------



## yael*

Dok čekamo Denisa... pogledala sam Oslobođenje on line i rekla bih da su vlastite imenice ostavljene u originalu (primeri iz današnjeg izdanja: Murdoch, Rebekah Brooks, Copa America, Daily Telegraph, Financial Times, New York). Gadafi, međutim, je Muamer Gadafi, kao u srpskim medijima, dok je u hrvatskim (Vjesnik) - Muammar Gaddafi (engleska transkripcija).
Bok!


----------



## DenisBiH

Citat je malo duži, nadam se da će moderatori dozvoliti. Ako ne, ja mogu preformulirati.

_Pravopis bosanskoga jezika_, Senahid Halilović, 1996.



> PISANJE IMENA IZ JEZIKA KOJI SE SLUŽE LATINICOM
> 
> 620. Vlastita imena iz jezika koji se služe latinicom mogu se u bosanski jezik prenositi u latinicu i ćirilicu. Ako se prenose u _latinicu_, piše se izvorno; ako se prenose u _ćirilicu_, piše se fonetski (tj. onako kako se izgovaraju i u skladu s odgovarajućim transliteracijsko-transkripcijskim pravilima).
> 
> 621. Ako je ime manje poznato, pri prvome navođenju (u srednjoškolskim i visokoškolskim udžbenicima, pa i u štampi, te u znanstvenim djelima i dr.) se izvorni lik unutar zagrade treba navesti i fonetski.
> 
> U udžbenicima i priručnicima namijenjenim osnovnome obrazovanju vlastita imena iz jezika koji se koriste latinicom mogu se pisati fonetski, s tim da se uz prvo navođenje tih imena u zagradama daje i izvorni lik (u nominativu). Tako će se postepeno stvarati uvjeti za širu primjenu načela da se ta imena pišu onako kako se pišu u jezicima iz kojih dolaze.
> 
> 622. Opće je načelo da se vlastita imena iz drugih jezika i onda kada se pišu izvorno pri promjeni po padežima i pri tvorbi prisvojnih pridjeva prilagođavaju obrascima bosanskoga jezika. Ovo znači da se izvorno pisanje u cijelosti odnosi samo na nominativni lik.



Nešto poslije navodi primjer Liverpool, gen. Liverpoola, čemu bi paralelno bilo Michael, gen. Michaela. Koliko se ovoga stvarno pridržava u praksi druga je priča.


----------



## Mari Mari

César Lasso said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'd like to know in which language was translated the book in the title.
> 
> The original Hebrew (transliterated) is Mikha'el sheli.
> 
> The Russian translation (transliterated) is Moy Mikhael.
> 
> Book details:
> 
> *Moj Majkl*
> 
> *Published in 2005 by Narodna knjiga - Alfa*



Narodna knjiga es un editor serbio. En serbio se dice moj Majkl (mi Majkl). Por estas dos cosas diria que se trata del serbio. Pero claro, muchas palabras y muchas frases enteras se dicen igual en el serbio y el croata.


----------



## yael*

Nisam pristalica transkripcije (bilo da je ćirilica ili latinica u pitanju) koja se striktno primenjuje u srpskom jeziku. Smeta mi svaki put kada u novinama naiđem na Roling Stouns, Vudi Alen ili Miki Rurk (pogrešan izgovor), ne sećam se da li sam ikad videla transkripciju imena Blur ili Verve, ali ne smem ni da zamislim. Međutim, kod ćirilice je transkripcija neizbežna, a kod latinice često pojednostavljuje deklinaciju i tvorbu prisvojnih prideva.

Ne znam da li sam dobro razumela opšte načelo 622. Dakle ispravno je Michaelov i Michaelu? Kako se dekliniraju imena koja se završavaju na *y*? Harryjev i Harryju? Ili Harriju?
Lance - Lanceu/Lanceov? Ili Lancu/Lancov? Rebekah - Rebekahi/Rebekahin ili Rebeki/Rebekin? 

što se tiče arapskih, kineskih, japanskih, ruskih imena i ostalih imena čiji je izvorni oblik na drugom pismu, koliko sam shvatila, u bosanskom se prenose se fonetski, dok se u hrvatskom može koristiti engleska transkripcija (Muammar Gaddafi, Bashar al-Assad) ili fonetska (Ahmadinedžad, Gorbačov). Da li postoji neko pravilo koje utvrđuje kada će se koja koristiti?

Kod toponima mi sve izgleda malo konfuzno, neki ostaju u izvornom obliku (New York, Liverpool), neki ne (Pariz nije Paris?). Imena država se prenose fonetski?


----------



## DenisBiH

> Ne znam da li sam dobro razumela opšte načelo 622. Dakle ispravno je Michaelov i Michaelu?



Trebalo bi da da.



> Kako se dekliniraju imena koja se završavaju na *y*? Harryjev i Harryju? Ili Harriju?



Harryjev i Harryju, to je pod tačkom 631 (primjer Vigny, Vignyja, Vignyjev). S tim što to vrijedi samo ako -y ima vrijednost /i/. Ako s druge strane -y služi kao pravopisni znak ili ima vrijednost /j/ ne umeće se -j-: Kalay, Kalaya, Kalayev.




> Lance - Lanceu/Lanceov? Ili Lancu/Lancov?



Muklo i pravopisno -e ostaju, dakle Lanceu/Lanceov (629).



> Rebekah - Rebekahi/Rebekahin ili Rebeki/Rebekin?



Za ovo muklo -h ne mogu da nađem posebno pravilo. Po pravilu 632. trebao bi nastavak ići direktno na ime, pa bi bilo Rebekahin. U toj grupi on navodi i druga imena sa muklim suglasnikom na kraju: Camusov, Diderotov, Dumasov. Pogledaću još za ovo.



> što se tiče arapskih, kineskih, japanskih, ruskih imena i ostalih imena čiji je izvorni oblik na drugom pismu, koliko sam shvatila, u bosanskom se prenose se fonetski, dok se u hrvatskom može koristiti engleska transkripcija (Muammar Gaddafi, Bashar al-Assad) ili fonetska (Ahmadinedžad, Gorbačov). Da li postoji neko pravilo koje utvrđuje kada će se koja koristiti?



Malo je složenije za bosanski, nažalost. *Slavenski *jezici koji koriste ćirilicu imaju malo drugačiji tretman. Za slavenske jezike koji koriste ćirilicu dao je načelo da se prenose izvorno, ali je dao takva transliteracijsko-transkripcijska pravila da se to u praksi svodi na to kao da se pišu fonetski, koliko ja vidim. Dao je smjernice za ruski, bugarski i makedonski.

Za *arapski *- u suštini tu je ostavio polje otvoreno za raspravu, a sam  je predložio dvije latinizacije koliko vidim. Jednu naučnu koja koristi  neki njemački sistem, i drugu koja koristi naša slova, za opću upotrebu.

Za druge jezike koji koriste svoja pisma (*kineski*, *japanski *itd.) dao je načelo da se treba koristiti onaj sistem latinizacije  kojeg je taj narod/država preporučila i koristi. No, i tu je pravilo dvojako (citiram nečiji izvod iz Halilovića koji sam našao na drugom forumu da ne prekucavam):



> Pisanje imena koji se služe drugim pismima
> 
> 1. Opće načelo koga se  valja držati u pisanju imena iz jezika koji se ne služe ni latinicom ni  ćirilicom glasi: takva se imena pišu onako kako se pišu u službenoj  latiničkoj transkripciji u naroda iz kojeg potječu. Ovo načelo vrijedi u  međunarodnom dopisivanju, u diplomaciji, na geografskim kartama te u  naučnoj literaturi i sl.
> 
> U domaćoj javnoj upotrebi (u novinama,  na televiziji, u školama, u popularnoj literaturi) ovakva imena mogu se  pisati onako kako su već usvojena (npr. Hsinhau, Mao Ce Tung, gen. Mao  Ce Tunga, prid. Mao Ce Tungov; tako je i s burmanskim, vijetnamskim i  drugim imenima: U Tant, gen. U Tanta, prid. U Tantov), ali valja  stvarati uvjete za prelazak na pisanje prema službenoj transkripciji  naroda iz koga potječu.






> Kod toponima mi sve izgleda malo konfuzno, neki ostaju u izvornom obliku (New York, Liverpool), neki ne (Pariz nije Paris?). Imena država se prenose fonetski?



Za to vrijedi ovo:



> 3. Geografska imena (imena kontinenata, zemalja, otoka, poluotoka,  gradova i sl.) treba da ostanu u obliku u kome su otprije prihaćena ,  tj. ne treba ih podvrgavati drugom načinu prenošenja, odnosno  transkribiranja: Evropa, Australija, Češka, Italija, Liban, Saudijska  Arabija, Španija, Himalaja, Beč, Kartum, Moskva, Pariz, Peking, Prag,  Rim, Skoplje, Ženeva, Tokio (genitiv: Tokija), Skoplje.


----------



## César Lasso

Mari Mari said:


> Narodna knjiga es un editor serbio. En serbio se dice moj Majkl (mi Majkl). Por estas dos cosas diria que se trata del serbio. Pero claro, muchas palabras y muchas frases enteras se dicen igual en el serbio y el croata.



Thank you, yael* and Mari Mari. Merci. Blagodariá.


----------



## yael*

You're welcome César! 

Hvala Denise!
Nisam nikada dosad čula za taj nemački sistem. Videla sam da se uglavnom koriste dve transkripcije: francuska i engleska (u zavosnosti od toga ko je bio kolonizator ili čiji je uticaj jači), tako da su libanska i severnoafrička (osim Egipta) imena i termini transkribovana iz arapskog po francuskom fonetskom sistemu sistemu, dok se u Iraku, Palestini, Sudanu etc., koristi engleski sistem. Italijani generalno koriste službenu transkripciju naroda iz koga ime potiče, osim par izuzetaka - sad mi pada na pamet samo Gadafi - Gheddafi, pretpostavljam zato što je to biula sfera njihove dominacije.

Imala bih još mnogo pitanja, ali mislim da sam potpuno off-topic. Pretpostavljam da slične diskusije postoje već u ovom forumu, ali nisam uspela da ih nađem. Da li neko može da me uputi?


Marginal note: zašto navodi primer Vijetnama? U vijetnamskom jeziku se koristi latinica (doduše sa širokim dijapazonom akcenata, grafema, cirkumfleksa, dijareza, itd.)


----------

